# Reserve University Reimbursement Program



## Pikache (16 Aug 2004)

I heard a rumour that university reimbursement program may be cancelled after this year...

Any SME out there can enlighten an university student?

Thanks.


----------



## scaddie (16 Aug 2004)

I've also heard that...although I asked the recruiting officer the other week, and he said it was still on. But who knows?


----------



## pbi (17 Aug 2004)

This program was in danger of being cancelled, because no dedicated funding had been set aside for it by the branch of NDHQ responsible for education issues. As well, outside the Army , the program was apparently not very well understood: some people in NDHQ thought it wasn't achieving anything. Fortunately, this spring the A/CLS MGen Caron istened to the cry from the Army Reserve and went to bat for the Reimbursement Program, because the Army (especially the Army Reserve) believes in it. The A/CLS asked the VCDS to give the program a chance. While I saw a copy of the A/CLS' letter, I do not know exactly what the VCDS reply was. However, to the best of my knowledge the program was not cancelled but was extended until next year to permit the Army to make a full assessment of its value.

In my opinion it is a "Win/Win/Win" because:

-it helps the Army Reserve recruit and retain;

-it helps young Canadians get higher education at a time when this is becoming  very expensive; and

-it gives the country a better educated population, which is probably a good thing.

I am all for it: it should be expanded to include Community College courses such as Vehicle Mechanic and EMT/Paramedic that would be of use to our support soldiers in the Reserve such as EME and Medics.  Cheers.


----------



## Spartan (17 Aug 2004)

honestly, it is one of the reasons I wanted to join up. Well it's further down the list of reasons but it is still there. 
The one year in with unit stipulation isn't that bad a deal considering the many alternatives *like not having ANY monies for tuition.*


----------



## johnny_boy (17 Aug 2004)

I too first became interested in the reserves because of this program.. And I have heard of the rumor of it shutting down. I dont think I will quit because of it being discontinued but I cant help but feel cheated. All these recruiters that came to school, or public events, hockey games, talked up this program, so hear I am joining and I don't get it potentially. 

However, when I went for my CF interview after my CFAT and physical I asked if the program was still going, and to her knowledge she said it was. I have heard nothng but conflicting reports so I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Infanteer (17 Aug 2004)

I got my 2nd year of University paid for, although less then the half that I requested was given (800 as apposed to the actual 1200 it was supposed to cost.  I submitted my application for the 3rd year and never got any communication on whether they were going to do it.  I didn't even bother with my final undergrad year as in my experience, blundering through all the red tape the Army insists on setting up makes alot of these programs a pain in the ass to attempt to utilize.


----------



## Pikache (8 Oct 2004)

Another question.

I just got told that I can't get any reimbursement because I got too much bursary from school and apparently they take that into account. 
I've read DAOD 5031-3 concerning education reimbursement and I did not read anything that says bursary will be taken into account. http://www.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5031/3_e.asp

Does anyone know if there is a supplementary doc that says otherwise or am I out of her?

Thanks


----------



## stukirkpatrick (8 Oct 2004)

I was told that scholarships/bursaries were subtracted as well


----------



## Pikache (8 Oct 2004)

Being told and being shown the relevant docs are different...


----------



## Pikache (22 Oct 2004)

Well, according to the response I got from people who are in charge of this, bursaries are considered, 'partial reimbursement'.

From DAOD 5031-3
Members who will receive partial reimbursement from another organization may be reimbursed the remaining portion in accordance with this order on presentation of documentation that records payments already received.

My question is, what is the exact definition of partial reimbursement? Does that include both bursaries and scholarships?


----------



## MissHardie (25 Oct 2004)

In response to the original question:

When I got back from training this summer, Ship's Office and my CO (when he addressed the parade) told me that the reimbursement programme has indeed, sadly, been cancelled.  We're eligible for last year, but this year's tuition and expenses will not be reimbursed. There are no plans to reintroduce the programme, but they are considering implementing a new one. 

I would assume what I was told is the official word.


----------



## Pikache (29 Oct 2004)

Well, apparently definition of partial reimbursement applies to both scholarship and bursaries. No docs has been shown to me telling me the official definition though.

My advice, don't let scholarship or bursary moneys show up on your school's financial statements.


----------



## MissHardie (4 Nov 2004)

To update my above post:

The reserve reimbursement programme has been reinstated, retroactive to September 2004.  It will be available to all undergraduate and graduate students with, so far as I understood, the same limitations as in the previous programme: up to a max of 50% of expenses or 2000$ per school year. There was, however, no word on bursaries or scholarships or the like.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Nov 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/22130.0.html
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22131.0.html


----------



## enfield (4 Nov 2004)

I've gotten the PEP reimbursement for 2 years of university, and it was the worst run program I've ever seen, bureacracy and the army at their worst. Very discouraging. The people running it (from the unit clerk to the BPSO) had no idea what was going on, and paperwork dragged forever (one year or so for each application). For my second year, the only reason I ever saw a dime was because, a year after my submission, I had returned from tour and was in Edmonton and was able to go to the relevant office personally and start asking questions. 
Great program, very promising, but most people I've talked to had so much hassle getting the money, or received less than their entitlement or nothing at all, and have given up on it. The concept is one thing... execution another.


----------



## Gunner (4 Nov 2004)

This was released yesterday.

01  01  021526Z NOV 04  RR  RR  UUUU                  		ADMHRMIL 068
NDHQ OTTAWA//ADM HR MIL//
CANFORGEN
UNCLAS CANFORGEN 135/04 ADMHRMIL 068
SIC WAB/WAC
BILINGUAL MESSAGE / MESSAGE BILINGUE
SUBJ:	EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT- PRIMARY RESERVE (P RES)
	REFS: A. CBI 210.801
	B. ADM(HR-MIL) INSTRUCTION 04/01
1.	A FOUR-YEAR TRIAL TO PROVIDE EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT FOR THE P RES CONCLUDED IN AUG 04. THE TRIAL WAS MOST SUCCESSFUL AND IT IS BEING IMPLEMENTED AS A SUBSTANTIVE CF PROGRAM THAT INCLUDES BOTH UNDERGRADUATE AND GRADUATE PROGRAMS AT CANADIAN UNIVERSITIES OR COLLEGES. 
2.	EFFECTIVE 1 SEP 04 IAW THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS SET OUT IN REF A, ELIGIBLE P RES OFFICERS AND NCMS WHO HAVE SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED THE BASIC MILITARY QUAL (BMQ) COURSE REQ D BY THEIR ENVIRONMENT MAY CLAIM FIFTY PERCENT OF EDUCATION EXPENSES TO A MAX OF $2K PER ACADEMIC YEAR AND A CAREER MAX OF $8K (INCLUDING EXPENDITURES UNDER THE TRIAL) FOR POST SECONDARY EDUCATION LEADING TO A DIPLOMA, DEGREE OR ADVANCED DEGREE AT A CANADIAN COLLEGE, UNIVERSITY OR ACCREDITED EDUCATION INSTITUTION.  REIMBURSEMENT IS SUBJECT TO SUCCESSFUL COMPLETION OF ACADEMIC COURSES AND MAINTENANCE OF EFFECTIVE STRENGTH STATUS IN THE P RES.
3.	TO ACCESS THE PROGRAM, MBRS SHALL SUBMIT AN INDIVIDUAL LEARNING PLAN (ILP) THROUGH THEIR UNIT TO THE W/BPSO OUTLINING THEIR EDUCATION PRIORITIES, OBJECTIVES AND ASSOCIATED COSTS.
4.	CLAIMS FOR THE ACADEMIC YR SEP 03 TO AUG 04 MAY BE PROCESSED IAW REF B. 
5.	INFORMATION ON THE PROGRAM IS PROVIDED ON THE CDA WEB SITE INTRANET HTTP://CDA-ACD.MIL.CA/INDEX/ENGRAPH/HOME_E.ASP. INTERNET HTTP://WWW.CDA-ACD.FORCES.GC.CA/INDEX/ENGRAPH/HOME_E.ASP. QUESTIONS MAY BE DIRECTED THROUGH UNITS TO W/BPSO. A TOLL FREE NUMBER HAS BEEN ESTABLISHED AT 1-888-541-6889 AND WILL BE AVAILABLE TO ASSIST MEMBERS FOR EXTENDED HOURS AS PER THE CDA WEB SITE.  
END OF ENGLISH TEXT / LE TEXTE FRANCAIS SUIT


----------



## JesseBertucci (26 Oct 2010)

if i joined the reserves is it 100% guaranteed that they will help me pay for university when i finish highschool?




(Moderator edit to correct typos in thread title.)


----------



## josh54243 (26 Oct 2010)

If you take the reserve route, you apply for an ILP which reimburses you 50%, up to $2000/year. 



			
				Forces.ca said:
			
		

> Enrol as an Officer in the Canadian Forces through the Reserve Entry Training Plan (RETP), and you will attend the Royal Military College. You will receive an officer cadet’s salary when doing military training but you must pay for your own tuition and books. You will be eligible for a reimbursement of up to $2,000 per year to a maximum of $8,000.
> 
> It is also possible to sign up first as an officer or a non-commissioned member in the Primary Reserve and set up an “Individual Learning Plan” to attend courses leading to a college or university degree related to your trade; upon successful completion of such courses, you will be eligible for a reimbursement of up to 50 per cent of tuition and other mandatory costs.
> 
> Reservists can leave the Canadian Forces at any time with no obligation. Education fees for successfully completed courses are reimbursed as long as the student was a Reservist during the entire duration of the course.



Basically, you pay for your schooling and get reimbursed the next year

More info here:
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96


----------



## JesseBertucci (26 Oct 2010)

1. join inflantry reserves at 16
2. finish high school
3. go to university while in reserves as an ncm
4. finish university and be promoted to an officer rank
5. tranfer to become a pilot?

also i have this question
1. if your an ncm in the cf and you get your degree (from UBC for me) are you automatically promoted to an officer no questions asked?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2010)

JesseBertucci said:
			
		

> 1. if your an ncm in the cf and you get your degree (from UBC for me) are you automatically promoted to an officer no questions asked?



NO !


----------



## JesseBertucci (26 Oct 2010)

is it hard to get an ILP? or is every reservist entitled to one? also if i did that would i be automactically promoted to an officer once i finished my IPL (say a degree at UBC)?


----------



## JesseBertucci (26 Oct 2010)

so how do you become an officer in the reserves when your an ncm?


----------



## Scott (26 Oct 2010)

Start by reading around the site, your questions have been asked and answered before, ad infinitum.

Then, before you post again, have a think about spelling, punctuation, grammar and other sentence structure rules.

Staff


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Oct 2010)

Every Reservist can apply for reimbursement under the ILP program.  If your educational establishment and program meet the requirements of the program you will be reimbursed within its limits. Keep in mind that this is a benefit program that could change or be canceled at any time (it didn't always exist).

You *WILL NOT* be promoted to an officer rank (the term is "commissioned") on any automatic basis simply because you complete a level of education.  Some (not many, and not in all units) non commissioned members *MAY* be offered an opportunity for commissioning by their units.


----------



## brihard (26 Oct 2010)

I'll be 'that guy' I guess and give you a bunch of straight answers.

Pilot training is backed up right now literally by several years. Also, it's a very hard trade to get into. You have to really want it, work your ass off to get it, and at the end of the day, be possessed of a certain amount of luck. Don't expect to be Maverick twelve months after serving on the dotted line, and don't think that you have a clue because you're an air cadet.

Being an officer isn't a job or a title. It means that you have been entrusted with the legal authority to exert power over other soldiers, up to and including knowingly sending them to their death. Very few people are suited for wielding this authority- far fewer than are actually given it, I would argue. Fortunately, most end up in harmless office jobs. You are not at any point 'entitled' to a commission. You must earn it, and you must exemplify what it is in order to prove to your soldiers that you, with many years less experience than they, and probably less job knowledge, deserve to stand in front of them and lead them because you'll get the mission done and represent them faithfully. Frankly, you seem far more concerned with entitlements and not so interested in what that responsibility would actually entail. I would implore you to reconsider applying as an officer in our armed forces til you've decided how much it really means to you.

If you join as a reservist, you will in all likelihood be successful in getting approved for an ILP and for four years of education reimbursement up to $8000. You will also be given every opportunity to *earn* it and to prove that you deserve it through your commitment to the forces. If you join the reserves, you'd best have honest intentions of serving our country, and not just be looking for a system to milk.


----------



## readytogo (26 Oct 2010)

Like I and other members have mentioned on other threads such as this one have mentioned IMO its more important for the OP to get accepted into the CF, get through BMQ and BMQ-L, and or trades training.  This is more than enough of a challenge ( as i am in BMQ now I can say that confidently) for a person to undertake.  As well I dont believe you can put in an ILP until your done BMQ.  Apply, get through the process and inevitable waiting periods, pass and succeed in your courses, then worry about getting money for school.


RTG


----------



## Bluebulldog (26 Oct 2010)

Well said RTG.

For someone in high school, I'd just advise to get in, and get trained as an NCM. That's just for beginners.

Not everyone is cut out for Army life, and certainly not everyone is cut out to be an officer.

The Reserves will however provide opportunities to help in the decision process.

I know that our BSM at our regiment had us assembled about 3 weeks ago, and there was literally tons of money on the table in the form of bursaries, and grants for members who were attending school ( darn me being 38 with a family...).

Good luck on your path.


----------



## Redeye (26 Oct 2010)

JesseBertucci said:
			
		

> so how do you become an officer in the reserves when your an ncm?



The simple answer is demonstrate you have the qualities necessary to be selected as an officer.  Show leadership, show initiative, show yourself to be able to think on your feet, comport yourself well, be physically fit, and so on.  As an NCM work to get on whatever leadership courses you might be able to - PLQ will potentially save you a summer of officer training, if you're suitable.

If you are recommended to be considered for a commission you will go through a selection process including interviews, and a Regimental Board where it will be determined if you are indeed suitable material.

Don't scoff at staying an NCM though - the job is different but to assume one is "inferior" is wrong.


----------



## Ayesailoboat (30 Jan 2012)

Hello, 

I plan on taking my final year of university this spring at Athabasca. I am starting in April 2012 and will be finished around November 2012. Due to financial reasons (I'm still going over the numbers) I may not be able to complete university until April 2013.  I have been in the reserves for 3 years, am I still able to claim tuition reimbursement and if so am I able to claim $4000 rather than $2000 if I graduate in April 2013.

Any information is much appreciated.


----------



## Rheostatic (30 Jan 2012)

If I've read your post correctly, you've taken some time away from school and are going back to finish the last year of your program?

As you may know, if you have an approved ILP you can claim half of your eligible expenses, and receive no more than $2000 per academic year. The academic year starts in September and ends in August.

In your case, if you start in April 2012, your first semester will be in the 2011/12 academic year. Your following semesters will fall in the 2012/13 academic year. In this case you may be reimbursed a total of $4000.



> Incurred costs for academic year 2010 to 2011 must be submitted no sooner than Sept 2011 but no later than Sept 2012
> Incurred costs for academic year 2011 to 2012 must be submitted no sooner than Sept 2012 but no later than Sept 2013


----------



## Ayesailoboat (31 Jan 2012)

Yes that is correct. I have completed 3 of the 4 years already and I am returning to complete my final year.

If I understand you correctly, I can claim my April-July 2012 courses for the 2011-2012 school year. In addition I can claim my Aug-Nov 2012 (or Jan-April 2013) courses as part of 2012-2013 school year for a total of $4000.

Thanks again.


----------



## dangles (31 Jan 2012)

Sorry for the hijack here, although I believe his question has been answered.

I also want to claim money for tuition reimbursement, yet I was sent a few links for this and none of them have worked. Does anyone here have any?


----------



## Occam (31 Jan 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> Sorry for the hijack here, although I believe his question has been answered.
> 
> I also want to claim money for tuition reimbursement, yet I was sent a few links for this and none of them have worked. Does anyone here have any?



I hope you've gotten pre-approved via an ILP....or disappointment may be awaiting you.

Try here - Canadian Defence Academy is the POC:  http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/cu-cn/index-eng.asp


----------



## chrisf (31 Jan 2012)

Reference the ILP, submit one now, prior to heading back to school.


----------



## dangles (31 Jan 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> I hope you've gotten pre-approved via an ILP....or disappointment may be awaiting you.
> 
> Try here - Canadian Defence Academy is the POC:  http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/cu-cn/index-eng.asp



I am not sure what an ILP is - I am still doing BMQ (L) at my reserve unit, however they told us we were eligible for reimbursement. 
Thank you for the link.


----------



## chrisf (31 Jan 2012)

Individual learning plan, basically, what you plan to school, and a cost break down of tuition, books, and miscellaneous fees by semester.

Need to submit this before you can make any claims. Ideally it gets submitted before you start schooling, but I've seen them submitted mid way through the year and approved.  Main thing, don't expect to show up with a year worth of receipts in september without submitting an ILP before hand.


----------



## dangles (31 Jan 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Individual learning plan, basically, what you plan to school, and a cost break down of tuition, books, and miscellaneous fees by semester.
> 
> Need to submit this before you can make any claims. Ideally it gets submitted before you start schooling, but I've seen them submitted mid way through the year and approved.  Main thing, don't expect to show up with a year worth of receipts in september without submitting an ILP before hand.



Thank you for the help.


----------



## Occam (31 Jan 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> I am not sure what an ILP is - I am still doing BMQ (L) at my reserve unit, however they told us we were eligible for reimbursement.
> Thank you for the link.



E-ILP can be submitted through this link - http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/j3ops/ilpaccess-eng.asp.

Your life will be much simpler if you have an EMAA account, assuming you have a DWAN account.  Info at the link, and there's also a link there for your local BPSO office.


----------



## Rheostatic (31 Jan 2012)

Unless the rules have changed, a member is not eligible for reimbursement before finishing BMQ, so I don't know if PDev will approve an ILP before finishing BMQ.


----------



## dangles (31 Jan 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> E-ILP can be submitted through this link - http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/j3ops/ilpaccess-eng.asp.
> 
> Your life will be much simpler if you have an EMAA account, assuming you have a DWAN account.  Info at the link, and there's also a link there for your local BPSO office.



Thank you very much I am completing this now.

Also, Rheostatic I have completed my BMQ, I am on the BMQ-Land course now, formerly known as SQ.


----------



## infantryian (31 Jan 2012)

If I understand your post correctly, you are planning on spreading out one year of classes over two years. The $2000 per year isn't a baseline, but rather it is half of your tuition to a maximum of $2000 per year. If you are paying $3000 per year out of your pocket over $6000 in one year, then you do gain an extra $1000 reimbursement that way.


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Feb 2012)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> If I understand your post correctly, you are planning on spreading out one year of classes over two years. The $2000 per year isn't a baseline, but rather it is half of your tuition to a maximum of $2000 per year. If you are paying $3000 per year out of your pocket over $6000 in one year, then you do gain an extra $1000 reimbursement that way.


This is true. I assumed the student could find $4000 in eligible expenses per academic year. Education Reimbursement covers more than just tuition.


----------



## RLD (3 Feb 2012)

The policy for Primary Reserve Education Reimbursement is detailed in CBI 210.810 ( http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pub/cbi-dra/210-eng.asp#sec-801 ). Of note:

1. Reimbursement is for courses *successfully completed* in the academic year not when the course started or tuition was paid;
2. The CBI identifies the academic year as it is defined by the educational institution (most commonly Sep - Aug, but not always).


----------



## Rheostatic (5 Feb 2012)

The academic year at Athabasca University runs from September 1 to August 31. The OP's situation as described will span two academic years.


----------



## runormal (13 Nov 2015)

I have a question.

If a CLS A reservist has an approved ILP for the educational year of 15/16 and completes the educational year as an an reservist but CT's to the reg force before September 2016 (a member cannot claim it before September of the following year), would the member be able claim it as an Reg-F member even though  they were approved as an Res-F member? If not this there any way to port it over? 

While I don't have an offer in hand this is a question I have and I'm wondering if there is anything I can do or if I am SOL?

I've searched for site:army.ca ILP reservist and couldn't find anything. I also debated posting this in the Mega Q/A for CT's but I'm not sure if this more of ILP question or more of CT question.


----------



## CBH99 (13 Nov 2015)

I know this isn't going to be a very useful answer to you, so I apologize beforehand.

When I was a Class A reservist, I received educational reimbursement for 2 years.  My clerks gave me the contact information for the appropriate office, and I was able to call them directly to get things arranged & figured out.  I was also able to ask my questions directly to the people administering my reimbursement.

That was years ago, and I certainly can't remember names and telephone numbers now.  I'd recommend you ask your clerks for that information, as being able to speak to them directly made everything run pretty smooth.  (I imagine that's going to be a question that only they can give you a really definitive answer on.)


----------



## DAA (13 Nov 2015)

Based on the wording of the CBI (210.801) and provided you did not CT "during the academic year" in which the courses were being completed, then you most likely would be able to submit your claim when the time comes.

As mentioned above by CBH99, I'd bring this question up to the local PSO Office that approved your ILP in the first place.  They should have an answer for something like this.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Nov 2015)

runormal said:
			
		

> I have a question.
> 
> If a CLS A reservist has an approved ILP for the educational year of 15/16 and completes the educational year as an an reservist but CT's to the reg force before September 2016 (a member cannot claim it before September of the following year), would the member be able claim it as an Reg-F member even though  they were approved as an Res-F member? If not this there any way to port it over?
> 
> ...



Contact the local PSO office and raise the question; they will have up to date information.


----------



## azoute (16 Dec 2015)

Hi guys!

Im not sure if I'm in the right section, but I have a question about the reimbursement of university fees in the reserve. I heard we can get 2000$ for each year of university (if we have been present during that year at our unit). But I heard reimbursment is only allowed once we are trade qualified. Is that true, or can it be once we are bmq/bmq-l qualified? 

I wonder because it's going to take me around two years to get trade qualified (two summers + half a year since they told me I'd start in January/February of this year) and I'll have graduated just before I get on my trade course, so I don't know if I will be allowed to apply for it at the end of my degree and after my trade course?

I know the reimbursment plan is not to be taking for granted, and far in the future for me, but I'm just looking for some insight. Also due to the nature of my question I'd like to clarify that I'm not joining for the money, I have other (better) reasons.

Thanks for any information you can give me!


----------



## dapaterson (16 Dec 2015)

The current policy is at: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits/ch-210-misc-entitlements-grants.page

Look for CBI 210.801 - Education Reimbursement - Primary Reserve.


----------



## azoute (17 Dec 2015)

Thank you for the link dapaterson! The policy is clear, I got my answer!


----------

